#  Der kleine Patient >   Übergewicht - kleiner Penis, große Brüste.. >

## 17Brauche Hilfe

moin 
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und bin stark übergewichtig. Ich bin ca 1.76 groß und wiege 115 Kilo. 
Ich habe bemerkt dass mein Penis sehr klein ist (7 cm lang und 1,5 cm breit). 
Das macht mir Sorgen, da er noch nie gewachsen ist... (soweit ich mich errinere)   
Dann habe ich noch ein Problem: 
Da ich ja übergewichtig bin, habe ich sehr große brüste, die innerhalb der letzten zwei jahre sehr stark gewachsen sind! 
ich traue mich nicht mehr nur mit T-Shirt aus dem Haus, da man alles sieht.. wenn ich ein Pulli und eine Jacke anhabe sieht man sie nicht mehr so doll. 
Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt ist das eine Qual im Sommer! 
Es ist mir auch total peinlich.. :embarrassed_cut:  
ich möchte ungern zum arzt gehen, da es mir wirklich alles sehr peinlich ist! bitte ich brauche hilfe was soll ich tun und gibts irgendwelche medikamente?  :loser_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Tach auch, 
dein Problem ist das Übergewicht. Vermeintliche Penisgröße und Brustbildung sind Sekundärfolgen. Daher solltest du dich unbedingt bei deinem Kinderarzt vorstellen nach entsprechender Ursachenklärung eine gezielte Gewichtsreduktion durchführen.
Anders gesagt: der Urologe ist NICHT der richtige Ansprechpartner! 
Beste Grüße & viel Erfolg, 
logiker

----------


## JoeWied

Hallo Dicker 
Wenn du so weitermachst, dann wirst du mit kleinem Penis und Riesenbrüsten
früh sterben.  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Dick sein, ist primär nicht ein ästhetisches Problem, sondern ein Problem für
deine Gesundheit. Die Brüste gehen weg, sobald du etwas abnimmst. Und dein
Penis erscheint auch grösser, wenn die Fülle deines Körpers abnimmt. Wenn du aber
nicht abnimmst, dann wirst du ganz andere Folgen erleiden müssen. Ich spreche da nur mal Diabetes-Melitus (Typ2) an, die eine vollkommene Impotenz und weiteres zur Folge haben. Du bist jung und es ist jetzt noch Zeit, dein Gewicht auf ca. 80kg zu bringen. Vergiss Medikamente, die helfen zwar etwas, aber auch nur, wenn du deine Lebensgewohnheiten total umstellst. Weniger Essen, richtig Essen und mehr Bewegung. Geh zu einem Arzt der dich bei diesem Prozess (Ernährungberatung etc etc) unterstützt. 
Uebrigens, ein 7cm Penis in unerigiertem Zustand ist nicht weiter tragisch. Der Typus deines Penises nennt sich Blutpenis. Jene Glieder wachsen dafür bei der Erektion wesentlich mehr als andere und kompensieren das vermeintlich Fehlende. Oder aber
du kaufst dir als Ersatz einen Porsche oder Ferrari. :-)   :laughter01:

----------


## dreamchaser

War dein Gewicht schon immer so hoch? Geh mal zu deinem Kinderarzt, der dich schon länger kennt - man sollte neben dem Übergewicht durch Essen bei Kindern immer auch genetische Ursachen ausschliessen. Nicht desto trotz solltest du mal ein Tagebuch über dein Essen führen: schreib ALLES auf, was du isst und trinkst und was du sonst machst (Bewegung, Sport etc.) - damit geh dann zu deinem Arzt und besprich mit ihm alles weitere.

----------


## namenssuchende

wieso schreibst du eigentlich bei "kleiner patient"? bist du denn noch ein kind? dann wirds aber zeit mit dem abnhemen. wie konnte es überhaupt soweit kommen? krankhaft oder gefutter?

----------


## Filliz

Hallo namenssuchende 
Wenn Du von Anfang an gelesen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, hier handelt es sich um einen Jugendlichen und dieser darf sich sehr wohl als kl. Partient sehen, denn er darf ja auch noch zum Kinderarzt. 
Außerdem solltest Du etwas sensibler sein, denn es ist ja auch nicht einfach, sich mit so einem intimen Thema hilfe zu suchen.  
LG
Tanja 
Hallo 17Brauche Hilfe 
Hast Du schon mal mit Deinen Eltern über einen evtl. Kuraufenthalt wg. Deines Übergewichts gesprochen?
Dein Haus- bzw. Kinder/Jugendarzt berät oder unterstützt Dich sicherlich gerne dabei. 
Vielleicht werden auch Kurse über Eure Krankenkasse angeboten. - Nimm diese Angebote an. Darum musst Du Dich kümmern. Denn es kommt keiner,- den es Geld kostet auf die Idee, Dich zu fragen ob Du ein Problem hast. 
Meine Tochter ist z. Zt. wg. einer Rückengeschichte in einer Kurklinik wo auch Übergewichtige sind. Es ist eine tolle Klinik. 
Versuche es doch mal auf diesen Weg.  
Alles Gute
Tanja

----------


## Patientenschubser

Die meisten Krankenkassen bieten auch Programme wie z.B. "Kinderleicht-Programm" an. 
Hier werden Kinder Psychologisch und Pysiologisch betreut und mit anfangs leichtem Sport an das Abnehmen heran geführt.
Mit zu diesen Kursen gehört auch gesunde Ernährung in Theorie & Praxis!!! 
Das ist sicherlich auch was für dich da du hier unter "Gleichgesinnten" bist und es auch noch z.T. nach Geschlechtern getrennt ist!

----------


## Sylvia

Erst mal eine Rüge an alle die hier geantwortet haben auf eine unmögliche Art und weise !Ich finde es nicht schön wenn sich jemand mit einem Problem hier zur Frage stellt und der wird dann fertig gemacht.Sehr gute Psychologie.Habt ihr alle sehr gut gemacht. !!!!     
Hallo 17 !
Ich würde dir auch denn Rat geben zu deinem Arzt zu gehen und offen über deine Probleme zu Reden.Sicherlich wird er dir helfen können.Ich habe auch einen Sohn der ist 25 Jahre und hat genau das selbe Problem wie du.Er hat aber noch eine Schilddrüsen Erkrankung.Aber ich verstehe dich voll und ganz ,es ist nicht einfach die Pfunde zu verlieren.Du bist noch Jung und wenn du vielleicht in eine Gruppe rein kommen könntest,macht es auch mehr Spaß abzunehmen.Ich wünsche dir alles gute und lass den Kopf nicht hängen.Gewinne mehr selbstvertrauen gegenüber anderen Personen ok. Lg. Sylvia

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Sylvia,
immer alles in Watte packen geht nicht.
Man muss das Kind schon beim Namen nennen! 
Ich kann nirgends irgendetwas böses lesen abgesehen vielleicht von dem sehr sarkastischen Beitrag von JoeWied!
Im Gegenteil hier kamen jede Menge Tipps.
Du wiederholst ohne irgendeinen brauchbaren Tipp das was ich schon geschrieben habe! 
Viel schlimmer finde Tanja und ich hier das du etwas anprangerst das so nirgends steht!

----------


## BRA

Hallo "17 brauche Hilfe"
Hast was mit der Schilddrüse? 
Hast Du schon mal Anabolika genommen? Vielleicht hast Du eine Gynäkomastie - wäre zumindest eine gute Ausrede.  :Smiley:  
Gruß, BRA

----------


## Tütensuppe

-Möchte anmerken dass ich die meisten Kommentare hier auch echt nich nett finde!- 
Aber zu deinem Problem (falls du überhaupt noch regelmäßig liest):
Das könnte auch einfach irgend ne Hormonsache sein. Natürlich is deine größere Oberweite dann wegen dem Übergewicht, aber wenn es richtig heftig is, kann es auch sein dass du zu viel Oestrogene (weibliche Geschlechtshormone) hast! Kommt in der Pubertät vor (hab mal nen Kerl mit nem B-Körbchen gesehen O.o) sprich deinen Artz doch auch mal darauf an! 
Aber lass dich nicht unterkriegen!  :Smiley:

----------


## Marieke2011

Hallo JoWied:
Ich bin zwar noch ganz neu hier, erlaube mir aber mal eine Bemerkung:
Ich finde es nicht o.k. einen User mit "Hallo Dicker" anzusprechen. Vermutlich wird  17braucheHilfe seit der Kindheit wegen des Übergwichts gehänselt oder zu neudeutsch "gemoppt". Dann braucht er hier keine Anreden die als beleidigend empfunden werden können. ich hebe das deswegen hier so hervor, da ich selber als Kind schon stark adipös war, sehr gelitten habe und gehänselt wurde. Das schmerzt bis heute!

----------


## lana

Tanja, ich kann mich dir nur anschließen.   :s_thumbup:   
17BraucheHilfe, 
ich finds supermutig, dass du dich hier mit deinem Problem an uns wendest. Lass dich von uneinfühlsamen Kommentaren nicht zurückschrecken. So etwas kann einem leider überall passieren.  
LG Lana

----------

